

Ask HN: dev.txt, a robots.txt/humans.txt for tech stack - what do you think? - zalew

When we see a website/platform we like, we devs always wonder: what is it built on? Often we check out the source looking for traces, etc. Sometimes we pollute the UI with all that 'powered by' braggadoccio (guilty as charged). Maybe we should adapt a loose standard file similar to robots.txt and humans.txt, let's call it dev.txt where we'd list the tech stack for the curious. Example: http://zalew.net/dev.txt<p>What do you think?
======
vineet
I would like to see it. It reminds me of the SourceMap work that was on HN
just yesterday.

Anyway, I am not sure how this site works - but I find it helpful:
<http://builtwith.com/>

~~~
zalew
yeah, there was also a similar extension for FF, but it all checks only the
frontend

------
paulhauggis
I suppose, but doesn't this give potential hackers one more piece of
information?

~~~
zalew
Obviously you don't have to list the details you don't feel comfortable with
or the ones that could be a potential threat.

btw <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security_through_obscurity>

